# SOS - Sanctuary of Spooks 2013



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Here's our video highlighting many of our props from this year. There are more pictures on my website at Halstaff.com


----------



## Mattimus (Oct 23, 2013)

That is one loaded and detailed haunt! I love the leaping spider on the roof.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Favorite tombstone: "Spent My Entire Life Thinking Outside the Box. Why Stop Now?"

I so enjoy seeing how the individual props you've posted during the year come together in the final setting. Very impressive haunt with a whole lot of eye candy.


----------



## The Halloween Lady (Aug 18, 2010)

Wowsa... simply amazing! I just love all of your animation!!! I so wish I could pull that off, but anything beyond a wiper motor is way over my head.
Your work is sooo cool!


----------



## bobzilla (Nov 13, 2008)

Another great year for your haunt! Kudos Steve :jol:


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Great haunt...Great video.....WOW


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Absolutely wonderful haunt halstaff!
You have quite the arsenal of props. Lots of interest and movement.
I'll bet no one in town has a better display. That's a tough one to beat.
Nice job!


----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

Amazing display!! So much to see and so much detail!!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

WOW H - that is an awesome display. I love the ghosts in the bedroom. Well done!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Thanks everyone. We were very pleased with how the haunt came out this year. Now we just need more power!


----------



## Dead Things (Apr 4, 2009)

Great job Steve, tons of eye candy, the ghosts in the bedroom rock. Still one of my favourite casa fear GB. Great movement. And we always need MORE POWER!!!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

Not sure how I'm going to run all the new props I'd like to build for next year. I may have to "borrow" some power from the neighbors.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Fabulous! I think I like the first groundbreaker skeleton in your video. The movement is just slow enough to be creepy. And I love the books! Do you have a tutorial for that? I love the witches too!
It really is great!


----------



## halstaff (Nov 18, 2009)

I didn't make a tutorial for my books but did use this one as my guide - http://www.maureenpr.webs.com/HauntedBookshelf.html
I used a vent motor instead of the wiper motor and it has enough torque to run mine.


----------



## deadSusan (Jun 26, 2013)

Thank you for the link.


----------

